# M42/M40 Warwick? overnight camp



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Travelling from South Cumbria to Newhaven, end of August. Can anyone suggest a stopover for one night, for VW camper near M42/M40 to break our journey. We are catching the afternoon ferry to Dieppe. Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC Oxford?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Somers Wood or CC Chapel Lane?


Anita's near Banbury between J11 and 12 of M40?


Diamond Farm just off J9 M40?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're a CC member there's a very good CL at Heathcote Farm - I think it's in the book under Leamington, although it might be Warwick.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Bo peep caravan park, Adderbury just outside of Banbury 
Arrivals from 8.30am


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There's a campsite near Oxford, on a farm. It's in the ACSI book (1119):

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/unite...gdon/greenhill-farm-c-c-leisure-park-117730/#

They accept the ACSI discount card, but at end of August you will miss out on this discount.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

If you just want a stop-over, then the car park before the Holiday Inn at Stratford upon Avon allows overnight motorhome parking.

We have used it regularly with no problems.


----------

